# What would you pay for this domain name?



## ineedtshirts (Aug 15, 2007)

What is the most you would pay for this domain name?

Domain Tshirtscustomprinted Com | eBay


----------



## priest (Sep 29, 2011)

I would not buy because the name is too long in my view. Get creative and make a shorter name.


----------



## ineedtshirts (Aug 15, 2007)

Good point!
maybe something like flytees.com


----------



## priest (Sep 29, 2011)

ineedtshirts said:


> Good point!
> maybe something like flytees.com


Your site name does not have to spell out what you do. The page header and content do that for you (example ebay).


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

priest said:


> Your site name does not have to spell out what you do. The page header and content do that for you (example ebay).


 Says the guy with what he does in his URL lol

The Url name does have an advantage for search engine ranking over URL's without your keyword in it. Especially on Yahoo


----------



## PostsWhenBored (Jul 15, 2014)

The name is overly technical but maybe if you go with the acronym TCP Shirts the domain seems less intimidating.


----------



## Onewithpez (Jul 14, 2011)

I agree with all of the comments above. You can have have the most complete business name and description as your domain, but that will make it hard to remember which defeats the purpose. Personally, any domains that at more expensive than the norm are not worth it. I would stick to something that is short catchy and easy to remember.


----------



## priest (Sep 29, 2011)

I was trying to make it short and sweet. But ranking by name is a very small piece of the pie. There is so much other ways to get your site noticed it could be down right obsolete.


----------



## ineedtshirts (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks for all the great advice. I am looking at the domain name in a new way. Makes since.

What's an ebay, hotfrog..... But they stick to you.

Thinking pms293.com


----------



## priest (Sep 29, 2011)

ineedtshirts said:


> Thanks for all the great advice. I am looking at the domain name in a new way. Makes since.
> 
> What's an ebay, hotfrog..... But they stick to you.
> 
> Thinking pms293.com


I said be creative. You can use reference to your location or state. As long as no other site has the name it's yours ( like was mentioned above short but catchy).

Something like texas-ink .com


----------



## JustFizs (May 24, 2014)

Numbers are not appropriate for SEO, as no one writes them


----------



## circlecity (Apr 25, 2012)

It's a good longtail keyword for SEO I would say 40-75 bucks. You can always build a small site on there to generate traffic to push elsewhere.


----------



## damusco (Jul 23, 2014)

Perhaps shorten the name


----------

